

Show HN: Optimize existing websites automatically with just a click - oliverwelge
https://snapmobl.com/

======
KiwiCoder
This is slick, nice work. Is there IP-based localisation happening? I ask
because when I fed [http://snapmobl.com](http://snapmobl.com) into your engine
it came back with German content instead of the English I was first looking
at.

------
Paul_Dessert
Your site looks great! I like the idea.

I'm trying to do a conversion and it's running really slow. It's been
processing for over 5 minutes now and it's only about 2% done. Is your server
overloaded at the moment?

Nice work!

------
manuelheilmann
Cool product for small businesses to create a mobile website with a few
clicks. I tested other solutions and this one was by far superior in terms of
clean transformation and usability

